# Working on the newsletter



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

Working on the newsletter right now... a ton of new announcements. If you havent signed up yet, you can sign up here: Signup for the JKI Newsletter

We'll be sending this out in just a bit. There are some newsletter/in-store exclusives being announced too.


----------



## mpukas (Nov 30, 2011)

clicky no worky


----------



## Zach (Nov 30, 2011)

the link on their website does. right hand side, down a bit. 

not sure if htis link will work

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dGY2bDR2eHloUXFBV0FGdHZuSFM0NXc6MA


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for posting the fixed link

just putting pictures in the newsletter now and then its going out... we had too much stuff to announce, so i'm going to have to send out a second one in a couple of days when a few more things get here


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

newsletter going out now... if you signed up and dont receive one, please let us know


----------



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

there are a bunch of people who signed up for the newsletter after it got sent out... if you'd like a copy of this most recent one, shoot me an e-mail and i'll send one your way


----------

